
Why can't I email myself at: MyEmail74.125.235.55? - ivoflipse
http://superuser.com/questions/306995/why-cant-i-email-myself-at-myemail74-125-235-55
======
dfc
Seriously? This is mail server 101. Virtual hosts? Why is it here? And worse
yet why did someone up vote it?

